# rtwn don’t work with TP-WN823N v1



## yiok4236 (Aug 5, 2022)

The status of wlan0 shows “associated”, but dhclient can not get the IP. Setting -ht parameter also does not work.


----------



## flipper_88 (Aug 9, 2022)

Could you please provide a  cat  of you're dmesg out put regarding the wifi card that you're trying to get working. I'd also suggest  catting out you're wpa_supplicnt.conf and removing you're confidential information?


----------



## yiok4236 (Aug 14, 2022)

picoflipper88 said:


> Could you please provide a  cat  of you're dmesg out put regarding the wifi card that you're trying to get working. I'd also suggest  catting out you're wpa_supplicnt.conf and removing you're confidential information?


Thanks to your help. Sometimes dhclient can get ip, when it get ip 80-90% of packets are lost by ping gateway, but no packets lost on OpenBSD. Now I run FreeBSD on vmware .


----------

